# PDQ'd from USCG



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Intially in 08 I was trying to join the USCG out of college, but due to me having shoulder surgery (twice) in high school for repairing a dislocation the USCG surgeon permanently disqualified me because they said my shoulder was too unstable for their swimming requirements. (My shoulder is fine, but the STACKS of paperwork regarding two surgeries scared them I guess). They didn't even give me a physical. So, I went to the USAF knowing they don't a swimming requirement, and after physicals, waivers and all sorts of bullshit I got in. I have not had a problem with my shoulder in years, I'm very active in the gym and have no problem with PT tests (insert AF joke) but would this be in issue in the hiring process of becoming a LEO? Would seeing a PDQ on my record from a military branch be a red flag? Thanks in advance for the responses! :beer_yum:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

There are no state requirements to be able to swim, although many coastal departments have their own internal requirements. If you have an honorable discharge from the Air Force, I don't see it being an issue at all, as long as you pass the physical exam and PT tests.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Q5-TPR said:


> MSP has a swim qual requirement.


I know MSP does, but if I ever EVER got to that point in the application process do you think it would be something they would tell me no at the door or at least give me a shot?


----------

